# Jack Daniels Blanks Interest



## jimm1 (Jul 17, 2014)

I was wondering if there is still an interest in me offering the Jack Daniels blanks? I see that Vendors offer them at $4.00+. Since I live close to the distillery, I usually buy a barrel (unfortunately empty), cut them up myself and offer them at $2.50.


----------



## scjohnson243 (Jul 17, 2014)

Do you know if anyone has turned these yet? I would be curious to see what they look like.. I would be interested in trying a few


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 17, 2014)

I've bought some from you in the past, and I really like them - they're a very good conversation piece at my table! 

So I'd be interested in a few more!


----------



## MikeinSC (Jul 17, 2014)

scjohnson243 said:


> Do you know if anyone has turned these yet? I would be curious to see what they look like.. I would be interested in trying a few



Yes, lot's of people have. Barrels are almost always a white oak, so no matter the distillery,  they will all be similar. The originating distiller such as makers mark, JD, JB, etc are the draw and the fans of those drinks are generally the maret.  Now you may also get some pieces that show wine stains if it is from a distiller that reuses barrels like a cognac maker would.


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 17, 2014)

*JD Pens*



scjohnson243 said:


> Do you know if anyone has turned these yet? I would be curious to see what they look like.. I would be interested in trying a few


 
I do not have any more decals though. They really make good conversation pieces.


----------



## vtgaryw (Jul 17, 2014)

I usually have one or two of these at a show, and I seldom fail to sell at least one every show.  Have to make sure I keep them stocked.

I usually use them on cigar pens.

Gary


----------



## Turned Around (Jul 17, 2014)

Absolutely! I love turning these. And they sell really well. Especially when pairing it with a click flashlight from PSI as a set. Can't keep those sets around if I tried. The shop smells awesome when making these. I just haven't been able to get in the show the past 6 months or so because of moving and work.


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 17, 2014)

I am officially out of JD blanks. I really would like
to know the interest (non-committing of course) if I should buy another barrel to cut up for blanks. Way cheaper than the commercial vendors.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jul 17, 2014)

I would be interested in 20.  Are you still including the COA?


----------



## MikeinSC (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll go in for some as well.


----------



## designer (Jul 19, 2014)

As soon as I get settled in my new place I will buy some.


----------



## eliasbboy (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd be in for some as well.  I make a bunch of stuff with them.  Also, out here in Chicagoland SOMETIMES you can get lucky at Home Depot in the garden department.  They sell half barrels for planting.  Usually they are just generic but apparently they will get JD barrels in occasionally.


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 19, 2014)

I will take some.


----------



## flyitfast (Jul 20, 2014)

I would like to have 5.
Gordon


----------



## Ice31 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd be in for 10....


----------



## blinkers (Jul 28, 2014)

I would be interested in 5.  Are you still including the COA?


----------



## kyaggie (Jul 28, 2014)

Jim,

I don't know if you saw my recent post with some Liberty pens made with barrels from crosscut JD staves (http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/crosscut-jack-daniels-stave-libertys-124725/) but you might want to offer some crosscut blanks for single barrel pens from your wider staves.

Mike


----------



## gimpy (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm thinking I may want some


----------



## Notnate (Jul 28, 2014)

Do yours come with certs? If so id love to buy some!


----------



## jimm1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks like I'll be heading to Jack's place soon. My blanks do come with CoAs, that I got permission from Distillery people.


----------



## scoobiehome (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, next barrel, please!
Renee


----------



## jimm1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Just to let everyone know, I finally got back to the Jack Daniels Distillery and bought another barrel. 
Thanks so much for your interest. I hope I hear from you all.
Jim


----------



## kyaggie (Aug 31, 2014)

Jim,

You should really consider doing some crosscut blanks for single barrel pens... it really gives some nice character to the white oak.

Mike


----------



## wyone (Aug 31, 2014)

I am interested.  I am not sure how many, but definitely think it would be a cool pen to give as a gift


----------



## RDH79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just drilled some of the new batch you got in.
Talk about fresh. The smells is unbelievable when drilling. There is still whiskey in the blanks. Smells good enough to chew on.
Thank Jim. 
If your buying form someone else your spending way too much.
I have been buying from Jim since he started selling these.


----------



## jimm1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Mike, I can cut them that or even diagonal, if you're interested.


----------



## Whitehat1994 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes I would be interested, it will be my first whiskey barrel blanks.


----------



## Flynny (Sep 25, 2014)

I'd be interested in a few.  How can I get in touch with you?
John


----------



## Notnate (Sep 25, 2014)

jimm1 said:


> Mike, I can cut them that or even diagonal, if you're interested.



Would you charge extra for diagonal or end cut blanks?


----------



## jimm1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Flynny said:


> I'd be interested in a few.  How can I get in touch with you?
> John


 
Please feel free to PM


----------



## jimm1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Notnate said:


> jimm1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, I can cut them that or even diagonal, if you're interested.
> ...


 
Well, that's a trick question. I cut most of the staves I have left straight grained. Why? Cause I almost lost fingers trying to cut the curved (_cupped_ _in two directions_) stave. 
I have some that I can cross cut, but they will be at the most 4" long. Therefore, I can cut up two 2 1/2" shorts to equal the 5" blank, Or any 2 lengths equalling up to 5".


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 2, 2014)

30 degree cuts out of lid and bottom pieces yield some of the best full size blanks.  You can get full size diagonal cuts out of most staves but you'll end up with a lot of waste which drives the price per blank up a bit.  But at a diagonal cut you get the rays in the wood once turned which makes all the difference in white oak.


----------

